# Milking after kidding



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

When my goat kids will I be able to milk her straight away or do I have to wait until the colostrum goes away? I will be bottle feeding the kids and they will taken away from the mother straight after birth.
:whatgoat:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Are you going to use the does milk to feed the kids? either way you should milk her after she drops the after birth (to keep it less messy) then milk her daily... I am not 100% sure on this as I have never pulled kids... That is just what I would do.. hopefully someone else will chime in soon!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Im going to use the milk for the family


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Milk her out 3 times a day from the moment she delivers, use the colostrum for her babies and the milk she produces for the first week will still contain traces of colostrum, your family can use it but it may not taste as good until the 2nd week....after the first week you can get her on a 2x a day routine, I find that my doe who had a stillbirth 2 years ago was engorged for that first week, milking 3x a day kept her comfortable.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks liz thats really helpful!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't usually milk them three times a day after kidding...However, I do have to do it with one. She's miserable if I don't! I think it just depends on your doe, and how good of a producer she is.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Riley!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:thumb:


----------

